# fiberglass dash for g body



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

i saw a replacement for g bodys that was 100 percent fiberglass dash replacement for g body....any one have any news or info on these....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 19 2009, 07:06 PM~15128140
> *i saw a replacement for g bodys that was 100 percent fiberglass dash replacement  for g body....any one have any news or info on these....
> *


Trick or treat would make you one


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 20 2009, 08:19 AM~15131698
> *Trick or treat would make you one
> *


i can make one...but i saw a replacement that was shaped just as the other one was...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 20 2009, 02:00 PM~15132770
> *i can make one...but i saw a replacement that was shaped just as the other one was...
> *


prolly was just the og dash with a glass overlay :dunno:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

did a quick search and found this

http://www.vfnfiberglass.com/8187regal.htm


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 25 2009, 11:04 PM~15188864
> *did a quick search and found this
> 
> http://www.vfnfiberglass.com/8187regal.htm
> *


nice


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are looking to save weight on the car then get that fiberglass one...otherwise just CA glue grill clothe to the current one, resin it...and smooth it out. Pretty simple to do....just a lot of work. :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 5 2009, 11:57 AM~15273282
> *If you are looking to save weight on the car then get that fiberglass one...otherwise just CA glue grill clothe to the current one, resin it...and smooth it out. Pretty simple to do....just a lot of work.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## unodelosronkones (Jan 21, 2008)

dam that dash is pretty nice,and cheap as well


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Oct 5 2009, 11:47 PM~15279590
> *dam that dash is pretty nice,and cheap as well
> *


Yes, but I think you would have to do a ton of work to make it not look cheap.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 05:37 AM~15280398
> *Yes, but I think you would have to do a ton of work to make it not look cheap.
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

